
This Insect Has The Only Mechanical Gears Ever Found in Nature - luu
http://blogs.smithsonianmag.com/science/2013/09/this-insect-has-the-only-mechanical-gears-ever-found-in-nature
======
oddshocks
This was posted here a week or two ago. Still cool.

